# Beseler 67s Dichroic head problem



## hfb (Dec 13, 2012)

I got a good price on it. The yellow knob moves the filter up and down. 
The indicator dial turns only one way. Is this repairable? For now I am only needing B&W,
but in the spring I want color.


----------



## Mully (Dec 13, 2012)

Might just be a loose wheel and need a good cleaning


----------



## bsinmich (Jan 4, 2013)

If you look inside the head you can see how it operates.  There is nothing complicated about it to follow. You can also use the color head for VC B&W paper.  Beseler gives a sheet that shows what setups to use for different contrast.  Freestye also has that on their site someplace.


----------

